# DVD Player for Blue & White G3?



## szepeda (Oct 2, 2001)

I can't tell you how disapointed I was to find out that Apple decided not to support my Blue & White G3 with the 10.1 DVD Player.  

How about it Apple, write an update of your OS X 10.1 DVD Player (3.0) for us Blue & White owners?

Does anyone out there know of a third party DVD Player work around for this problem? 

szepeda
Long Beach, Calif.
Blue & White G3 350 owner


----------



## lonny (Oct 3, 2001)

Man, that sucks!
I still have to get hold of X.1, and I hoped the DVD player would work just fine.
I just don't understand why it is so hard to implement on my Yosemite!

So... what to do now? Any advice?


----------

